# Sad news regarding Penny



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am really heartbroken now. I just got home from school and of course went to check my FB page. I saw a post from Mary Elizabeth the young girl who works with the rescue who is fostering Penny. She apparently passed away this morning.  it's such a shock because she was doing so well. She didn't look like a little fluff that just had heart surgery. RIP little Penny.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Laura. I can't believe it after your last post. I'm so sorry. I'm sure she's in a better place now and knows everyone tried to help her. RIP little Penny.:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How sad! Bless her heart. 
RIP sweet Penny.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Ohhh, How sad. I just read the other thread you posted about her. She's at the Bridge, and is healthy again.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

How sad, how terribly sad. Like Marsha said, she's at the bridge, safe, warm and pain free - with our G-d and with our fluffs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP Sweet Penny.:smcry:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

God bless you sweet Penny and God bless all who helped her. She went to the Father surrounded by people who loved and care for her...that's all any fluff could ask for.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Laura:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMGosh I just saw this,breaks my heart. I'll contact them and see if they're still taking donations to pay for her surgery, at least it will help other fluffs. I'm crying ,so sad ,she was so young...

She's at the bridge now and with a furever family of fluffs that we've loved and is waiting for all who loved her now...


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Sweet Penny Rest in Peace...:crying 2:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Laura, I'm so sorry and sad to read this! 

RIP, sweet little Penny! 

Alexandra


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks ladies! 

Michelle when I read it I just blurted out a big Oh no and instantly burst into tears. I scared my kids, who came running in from the kitchen. Was not at all what I was expecting to see. I am just so glad I got the chance to meet and hold her on Saturday. She was such a pretty little girl. I attached her picce. I am going to contact her foster Mom and see if I can find out what happened, she is also the owner of a couple of Maltese.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sad. I'm sorry.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So very sad.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so sorry, that is so terribly sad


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:rest in peace baby girl, your at the bridge playing with all our babies, no more pain sweetone


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so sad, poor little baby :smcry:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How very very sad.:smcry: Little Penny may you rest in peace.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Poor Penny. Atleast she was surrounded by love and people who were caring for her...as opposed to being neglected in a shelter when she passed. RIP sweet Penny....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Michelle when I read it I just blurted out a big Oh no and instantly burst into tears. I scared my kids, who came running in from the kitchen. Was not at all what I was expecting to see. I am just so glad I got the chance to meet and hold her on Saturday. She was such a pretty little girl. I attached her picce. I am going to contact her foster Mom and see if I can find out what happened, she is also the owner of a couple of Maltese.


 
I did the same thing,Al came in and immediately asked if one of my SM friends lost a fluff. He knows the sound of heartbreak...
I'm so glad you posted a piccie, that face said it all. Who could say no to that face?

Are they still taking dontations? I'm sure they need them,even though it turned out sad,it was still a success in my eyes,she knew hope and love until the end....
I hope they update her on the site,even though she passed,I hope folks will still give to cover the surgery,so they can help the next fluff in need.

Hugs! Huge hugs to bringing this sweet one to our hearts...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Michelle you and the other ladies of our wonderful group are some if the sweetest, most caring and generous women (and men) I've met. The rescue group is called AARF Augusta Animal Rescue Friends. They are a great group. They do a lot with Richmond Cty Animal control every weekend the bring all the adoptable animals from the pound and try to find loving homes for them. Of course they welcome and accept all donations. 

Here's the link to their fb page and website
A.ugusta A.nimal R.escue F.riends | Facebook

Augusta Animal Rescue Friends, Inc.

they have a farewell tribute to Penny. I learned she died from gastritis. Can you frigid believe that? I'm just still in shock.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Michelle you and the other ladies of our wonderful group are some if the sweetest, most caring and generous women (and men) I've met. The rescue group is called AARF Augusta Animal Rescue Friends. They are a great group. They do a lot with Richmond Cty Animal control every weekend the bring all the adoptable animals from the pound and try to find loving homes for them. Of course they welcome and accept all donations.
> 
> Here's the link to their fb page and website
> A.ugusta A.nimal R.escue F.riends | Facebook
> ...


 
OMGosh I read the tribute and am crying.:crying:
Her surgery was a success,that's great news for future fluffs in need. It's heart breaking to hear viral gastritis took her...
I wish I could give her foster mommy a huge hug :grouphug: and tell her she did all she could and that Penny knew unconditional love in the end...

I'm keeping the link and will be sending them something,so they can continue to help others like her.

Hugs!


----------

